# wiring up my solar panel



## jonghong (May 23, 2011)

Hi Folks
I've got a 100w solar panel + the charge controller. I'm thinking I now need the following

Crimps
Aluminium angle section to mount the panels (http://shop.ebay.ie/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=ALUMINIUM+EQUAL+ANGLE+)
Waterproof junction box (http://cgi.ebay.ie/Caravan-Motorhom...ccessories&hash=item27ba912739#ht_1634wt_1199)
Sealing adhesive for the junction box and aluminium angle sections (http://cgi.ebay.ie/Sikaflex-512-Boa...Accessories&hash=item2c571fc433#ht_1553wt_905)
12v cable to the main and leisure batteries
Wiring diagram

Can anyone point me in the right direction as in where to get this stuff, if what I've suggested above doesn't look good?

I had a go at sizing the cable using this calculator; Voltage Drop and Cable Size Calculator

and it gave me this

Allowable Voltage Drop	5 %
Run Length	10 m
Current Demand	6.25 A
System Voltage	16 V
Voltage Drop	12.80 mV/A.m
Recommended Cable Size	4 mm2

4mm2 cable has a diameter of 2.25mm, so say 3mm cable should do.does this sound about right?


----------



## kenspain (May 23, 2011)

Hi I am no expert on solar Panels but i  have just put my first ever panel on my buss taking it very easy and with the information i got from the internet i just keep reading as i went along and a quick phone call to a member over there for some advice the hole job took me 3 hours the hard bit for me was drilling the hole through the roof. all tested and ok. If it helps any i used plastic brackets and plenty of sika  flex so far no leaks.


----------



## solarman (May 24, 2011)

i put a post up on this site about my solar panel mounting on transit roof have a look,
if i can find the link i 'll post it here......http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/12937-solar-panel-post127758.html
Solarman


----------



## jonghong (May 24, 2011)

thanks guys. Wiring up the panel to the leisure battery will be no problem. My van is a rimor spin 205 2001 on a transit. I was wondering if I need to connect up to the main battery also, or will that have been prewired by the manufacturer?


----------



## solarman (May 24, 2011)

jonghong said:


> thanks guys. Wiring up the panel to the leisure battery will be no problem. My van is a rimor spin 205 2001 on a transit. I was wondering if I need to connect up to the main battery also, or will that have been prewired by the manufacturer?


 i would just wire up the leisure batteries only and keep them isolated from the starter battery,you could also fit a split charge relay to leisure batteries for charging while on the move,
Solarman


----------



## Beemer (May 24, 2011)

Just thought I would post this link to my thread about solar panels and charging my vehicle battery...
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...513-solar-power-charging-vehicle-battery.html
Some very helpful people with good ideas on this forum

The solar panel now fitted to my 'van charges both batteries making sure that the battery with the lowest volts gets charged first.
The batteries are never linked together during the charging, and I have fitted a vehicle battery isolator so I can switch off the solar charging to the vehicle battery whenever I wish.


----------



## TRANGO (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello i cant get my head round what happens to solar regulaor when your driving or onsite  ? do you have to kill the solarl system . ? i dont want to blow anything .  wont the power from onboard charger go up to the solar charger . its got me  .


----------



## Firefox (Apr 25, 2012)

The solar regulator should act like a diode to prevent any charging current from engine or 240V charger going back to the panels. I just keep my solar system connected all the time


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 25, 2012)

Firefox said:


> The solar regulator should act like a diode to prevent any charging current from engine or 240V charger going back to the panels. I just keep my solar system connected all the time



I keep mine connected all the time, I've got a simple cheap controller from Ebay, nothing posh, shows batt indication (3 LEDs) it's charging and it's using power, both a LED for each.

When I first connected it, there were only 2 LEDs lit on the battery state, now there's always three (checked at night without sun) providing I haven't hammered the power.

I've got an 80w trickle charging 300 AH or batteries and obviously a charge from the alternator.

When I choose to be on a CS/CL I don't use hookup. Usually a couple of quid a night cheaper!! Only if staying for several days and the weather is crap will I hookup.


----------



## TRANGO (Apr 25, 2012)

ok i was going to isolate the panels when onsite so there wasnt two lots power knocking about under my seat ?  same when i was driving if it shuts off thats all right . thanks


----------



## TRANGO (Apr 25, 2012)

*solar controller load ?*

where should i pick up the load to my solar controller . i have a aux switch that powers lights and sockets would that do ?


----------



## Derrick2263 (Apr 25, 2012)

I know nothing about Solar Panel but I do know the the 4mm2 when referring to the cable means the sq area of the cable not the external dimension. Cable comes in various sizes from 0.75mm2 through 2.5mm2 and 4mm2 up to 10mm2 and beyond. I would suggest that all car shops will supply the correct 4mm2 cable which will flexible and multi stranded. Hope this helps


----------



## Teutone (Apr 25, 2012)

Found these company when searching for cable Welcome to Auto Electric Supplies

Looks even cheaper than some ebay seller.


----------

